# Silly sheep question



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay - you can laugh - but I have no idea so I apologize in advance for my ignorance :shrug: 

There is someone who posted two Barbado sheep on CraigsList and from my untrained eye they look very nice! (male/female) The price is right so I am thinking about contacting them.

My question is can I keep BOTH of them in with the goats? Keep in mind I have nigerians. Would the ram try to breed the does if they are in heat?

Try not to laugh too loud - hehehe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, the ram would try and breed a receptive doe....I think Allison had a similar situation happen awhile back( I may be wrong about who, but I know there was a discussion on it)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, I have heard of that as well. And Liz, I think you're right about Allison having something where a ram bred her doe? Not positive on that.

Another thing is that sheep can't have copper so when you have loose minerals out for the goats, the sheep aren't suppose to have them so that might be hard to find a way to keep them out of them.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

They do get "the urge" if a doe is in heat. But they can't produce. Too bad. I would like to see a "geep". They say they have breed one in Africa I think but never heard if the DNA proved it to be real.

As for copper suppliments...You can feed the sheep seprate at feeding. Place any minerals for the goats up high. I use a wooden spool with my feeder up high enough on a tree the sheep can't stand on their hind legs and get it. The goats hop up on the spools but the sheep won't. Just don't use an old set of steps. My Moose will climb stairs if he thinks he can get something yummy. Neither of my sheep will jump up on anything. (they will leap straight up in the air and buck across the yard when we play tag) They love to play tag. The goats don't have a clue and just stand around looking at us like we are crazy. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

@Gina - so your's are together?

I would really like to get them since I had been thinking about hair sheep but can't justify fencing off a whole new area just for them. Eventually we will have the pasture fenced into roughly 5 separate areas for rotation but I hadn't planned to work on a new section till Fall.

Plus they would have to be penned together in the barn until I can afford to build separate pens.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep. Mine stay together right now. (my sheep are now wethers) When we move to our new place, I may split them up. My pygmy Mischief, is a total brat to them even though she is smaller. Plus I could get a couple more sheep and not worry about copper.
If you want pet sheep that are tame, check with 4-H. They raise lambs for show, then sell them after they are done. Very sweet sheep that could use a good home beside the butcher. I think I'll be getting one or two this way.
If you like odd breeds, look up Jacob Sheep. They can have 2, 4 and sometimes even 6 horns. The wool is pretty but I've been told they can be flighty if not bottle raised. They are on my wish list....one day... :greengrin: 

I'll be back on Monday. I'll send you my cell number just in case you have any questions.

Gina


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Gina!

We saw Jacob's Sheep at farm show in Missouri last year. They are really neat. One of the rams had a huge double set of horns. Very cool!

I really like the hair sheep so that we don't have to shear them. I don't weave or spin so I'm not interested in fiber. That's why I thought the Barbado sheep would be good.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

hmmm

Might be nice to use a sheep as a "Teaser" for knowing when does are in heat.

I know some horse places use shetland studs to tease the mares... but they can't really do anything without a stepstool lol


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I keep my babydoll southdown sheep and nigerians together... once I figured out how to feed the minerals it's been smooth sailing. I do exactly what Mrs. Lam does... I put the minerals up on a wooden cable spool. Works like a charm.

I have never had any problem with my ram and in-heat does. But he has 3 ewes to keep him "satisfied." He does occasionally curl his lip towards the does but has never gone after them... and besides, they have plenty of high places in the pasture that they could jump up on to get away if necessary.

The only challenge for me is the fact that sheep eat pasture down like none other. The goats are so much gentler on the ground... so just be aware that you will have a dust/mud bowl on your hands if you don't stay on top of the grazing! Also, sheep are major PIGS when it comes to hay! It's good in a way, because they eat the bits that the goats refuse to eat, but they are also major hay burners.... In one of my pastures I built an elevated hay feeder so the goats could jump up to it but the sheep couldn't. It saved me a lot of $$$.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

This weekend we put up a hanging goat feeder from TSC. We put it up a little high so the kids wouldn't stand in it like they do the standing trough. Well, the sheep wouldn't put there front feet on the stepping block to reach it. :sigh: I showed Moose what to do, so he does it with no problem. (he can walk up stairs when he wants something) Poor Baa Baa has no clue. Will show him how later today. I just think it's funny goats won't stop getting on and into everything and sheep don't want to take their feet off the ground. But if you play tag with them, they jump straight up in the air buck and kick and off they go. Such strange critters.  

Gina


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

The sheep are EATING machines. We have the girls and boys seperate now until we move one luck boy in with the gals. It amazed us how quickly they ate everything down in their pasture. We allowed them to eat in the goats area for a few hours each day because it had become overgrown. The goats were upset but the heck they don't like to come out of the barn if it is too hot or if the grass is the least bit damp. We now let the goats out several times a day to graze in the yard. 

As for the sheep we are using the elctro-net fencing to the boys and girls around to graze in the yard or in the woods. Right now the grass is getting so tall in areas and it seems a shame to mow(plus it is a dreaded job for DH). It is humorous to have people pull up in the drive and try to get to the house with the netting and the animals all over.

Now as far as the hay- we are still working with the goats. :laugh: They seem to waste so much compare the ewes- they hardly waste a thing. The rams are wasting more then the goats ugh! :sigh: We need to work on their set up. I need a hay feeder that is covered seeing there is no room for it right now in their temp. shelter. We are thinking of making a shelter out of straw bales for the winter. Next spring we are keeping our fingers crossed tha we can have something built for them.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Barbado are usually a flighty breed if not bottle raised. I keep my Katahdin sheep in with my goats (though I don't have a ram to worry about) and Callie the ewe is just as sweet as my goats, she loves to be scratched and loved on. And they are a hair sheep, so no shearing.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Crissa- what a cutie!! I want one of those!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I love katahdins. Very sweat animals. Painted deserts are know as "flying sheep". They are very pretty but need tall fencing. I also love the horns on I think they are called gulf coast sheep. I just love horns. Although, it is nice to rub Baa Baa's horn less head. :thumb: And he loves it! BTW, I put his front feet on the step so he could reach the feeder and he munched away. He stood infront of it this morning till I put his feet on it. :doh: I guess he'll take a little while to realize it's ok for him to do it on his own. Silly boy.

Gina


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry guys... was traveling for work this week.

We didn't get the sheep after all. Too much going on and when I contacted the seller again I didn't receive a response so assumed they were sold to someone else.


----------

